# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  الي تبي تسوي مشروع للخياطة وكل ما يخص الخياطة والتفصييل تدش هنا وما بتندمين

## (سويتي)

مرحبا 
رجعتلكم فالجزء الثاني من مال ومشاريع 

طبعا انا بعطيكن افكار حلوة الي تبي تدش في بزنس سهل وما يباله راس مال كثير يعني راس مال في حدود المعقول ما بين 300-500درهم كبداية طبعا واول ما تشوفين انه عليه اقبال كبير على بضاعتك حاولي تزيدي من الاشغال الي تسوينها وبديزاينات جديدة 

والحين بقولج شو هيا هل الافكار طبعا هذي الافكار الي عندها موهبة فالخياطة والتفصيل 
تقدر تختار الي يناسبها والي يسهل عليها والي يشوف ان عليه اقبال . 
كل الي تحتاجيه انك تخصصي مكان فبيتك وتحطي فيه اغراضك الي تستخدميهم يعني يكون مشغل صغيرون كبداية . 

نبدا فالمشاريع مثلا : 
- خياطة الشباصات ومسكات الشعر ( كبيرة -صغيرة - بالدانتيل او بالكريستال او بالكورشية او بالورد او بالخرز ) تقدري تتفنني بعملهم . 

-خياطة شيل البيت (بالدانتيل او الرسم بالقماش او بالكريستال او الكورشية او بالصوف ) 

- خياطة وسائد للكراسي او للسريراو للبنات ( تخيطي فيهم ورود للبنوتات او كريستال او دانتيل او كورشية او الخرز ) للاولاد (تحطي رسومات سيارات والعاب وكورة ) . 

-خياطة جلابيات للبيت مطرزة بالدانتيل وخاصة للعروس. 

- خياطة مفارش للطاولات . 

-خياطة ملابس للنفاس للام والبيبي مع خياطة كفر لسرير وفراش الطفل مع القماط . 

- خياطة ستائر للبيت او للمطبخ . 

-خياطة مفرش للحلويات او لسلة التوزيعات . 

- خياطة حقيبة لحاجات الرضع . 

-خياطة كفرات للتلفون . 
 
-خياطة كفرات للابتوب . 

-خياطة ربطات للشعر للبنوتات مع الشنطة . 

-خياطة وتزين الفوط والمناشف . 

اتمنى ان افكاري نفعتكم 


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## جـورية العين

بارك الله فيج وفي افكارج الحلوة 

لا عدمنا الله من مشاركاتج ومواضيعج المفيده 

ولج من القسم وسام التميز لموضوعج

----------


## موزه عبيد

بارك الله فيج

----------


## (سويتي)

مشكورة يا مشرفتنا جزاكي الله الف خير 
انا ما سويت شي غير اني اريد افيد خواتي فالله

----------


## $$ أم سعود $$

مشكورة ع الموضوع الرائع

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناااتج يارب ,,,,

صدق في بنااات محتااااجااات لهاذي الافكاااااااااار  :Smile:  ........

----------


## سوارة



----------


## مرافي الخير

شكرا

بارك الله فيج

----------


## &ريماني&

مشكورة عالموضوع حبيبتي

----------


## نونه الحبوبه

للرفع

----------


## BINT SHJ

ثانكس الغلا

----------


## miss-ss

مشكوره ع الافكار 

وطبعا انا وحده من البنات اللي طبقت فكره وحده 
من اسبوعين خخخ والحمدالله اموري طيبه ^^

----------


## مناكير فوشية

يعطيج العافيه ^^

----------


## دوا العوق

يزاج الله خير الغاليه  :Smile:

----------


## shamsa8

صدق افكار حلوة يعطيج العافية

----------


## نوراسلام

uuuuupppppppppppp

----------

